# How long does C take to learn?



## overdrawnprocess (May 11, 2007)

Lets say with 1 hour a day to spare at it?


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

I think it may depend on how much very basic knowledge you have of programming.


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

Might only take a few weeks to months to learn the language basics. It can take years to really get the hang of it though.


----------



## overdrawnprocess (May 11, 2007)

And it's C you make bots in, not C++?

I was just wondering how long it takes to make simple bots that interact with websites?


----------



## mt2002 (Sep 14, 2005)

Bots? I never head of C or C++ programs being used for web bots... They are usually used for applications, processes, drivers, games, etc...


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Seems like it may be possible.
http://www.experts-exchange.com/Programming/System/Windows__Programming/Q_23933229.html


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

mt2002 said:


> Bots? I never head of C or C++ programs being used for web bots... They are usually used for applications, processes, drivers, games, etc...


I'm pretty sure Google's spider bot is written in C++ with some Python thrown in.

Even so, unless you have a good reason to build a web bot in C, C++ you should do it in another language.

@Jason, try not to link to experts-exchange.com


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok. Something messed up with their site?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Jason, what good does it do to post a link to the same question the poster has? You can't see the solution without a paid subscription.

Anyone can do a Google search and copy and paste a link. People come here to ask question and get help beyond that. Post count isn't everything.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes, there is something wrong with their site, it's horrible.

Maybe Google will help: http://www.google.com/search?q=experts-exchange+sucks

@DoubleHelix, you can see the solution, you just have to scroll way down.

For some reason in the link Jason posted I can't see the answer, if I open it with Google cache then scroll way down I can view the answer.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

That's what I thought, there is a solution there. I didn't think you had to pay to see the answer.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Of course you have to pay to see the solution. I don't know where you guys are looking.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

It's free for 30 days, and whoever views it can always print the page, so in a way, it's totally free!


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

DoubleHelix said:


> Of course you have to pay to see the solution. I don't know where you guys are looking.


Nope.

http://74.125.95.132/search?hl=en&q...33229.html&cts=1244313841030&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g10
http://www.experts-exchange.com/Software/Office_Productivity/Office_Suites/MS_Office/Q_22899618.html

Scroll way down and all the answers are there.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL, wow, you are right, that's seperate from the free trial! Thanks for pointing that out.:up:


----------



## overdrawnprocess (May 11, 2007)

Well idk about others but I clicked on the links and didn't see any answers without signing up. Anyway yea it's the same deal as that guy was asking I just heard from someone the best thing to use for it was C# and I'm at a loss because I've never programmed before. Do I need to know C to use C sharp? What do I write the code in? Are there progs like MS Visual Basic where you type in code and see results or do you just program in a text editor and save as .exe?


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

I believe C sharp has its syntax based on C++.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Jason08 said:


> I believe C sharp has its syntax based on C++.


Umm... maybe, but it is still very different.

It's a lot closer to Java (which is based on C++).


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

The Microsoft .Net Framework (which is the package you get the modern version of Visual Basic) also comes with a C++ and C# environment. I haven't installed them, since everything I know about C languages is textbook academics, but it is similar to Visual Basic on the surface. I believe it gives you the same easy interface, debuging, property programming, etc.

Personally I have wrestled with and failed repeatedly against Internet/network type programming, and cannot recommend tackling such as a first attempt at programming, whatever the language.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

overdrawnprocess said:


> Lets say with 1 hour a day to spare at it?


Hi overdrawnprocess,

The question you should ask is "How long does it take to be able to write an effective program in C?".

The quickest way to be effective at writing programs in C (or any language for that matter) is to find a good tutorial for the C language.

Google(or your favorite search engine) is your friend, so search for: "C tutorial", but start here.

-- Tom


----------

